# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Potenzmittel in Werbung und Wirklichkeit

## GüntherS

Im Internet findet man eine unüberschaubare Menge von sogenannten "Potenzmitteln", eine Suche mit Google nach "Potenzmittel" liefert mehr als 700.000 Treffer. Auf den entsprechenden Internetseiten werden imponierende Erfolge versprochen. Auch der Hinweis, dass es sich um ein "natürliches" Mittel handelt, das den künstlich hergestellten Medikamenten überlegen ist, fehlt selten. Die Mittel sind rezeptfrei, man spart sich also den peinlichen Gang zum Arzt und zur Apotheke. Und obendrein gibt es oft noch eine "Geld-Zurück-Garantie", wenn man mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden ist.

Kann man solcher Werbung vertrauen? Die Selbsthilfegruppen Erektionsstörungen in Mannheim und Stuttgart beschäftigen sich mit dem Thema "*Potenzmittel in Werbung und Wirklichkeit*" in einer Veranstaltung. Ich werde einen Vortrag halten, bei dem es um folgende Fragen geht:

Welche Naturheilmittel gegen Erektionsstörungen gibt es?Ist die Wirkung dieser Mittel belegt?Welche Risiken bestehen beim Kauf von Potenzmitteln über das Internet?Wie kann man unseriöse Angebote erkennen?Können Potenzmittel eine Alternative zu den bekannten Medikamenten sein?
Anschließend wird genügend Zeit für einen Austausch sein..

Veranstaltungen:

*Mittwoch, 3. September 2008, 19:00 Uhr*
im Gesundheitstreffpunkt Mannheim, 
Alphornstraße 2a, 68169 *Mannheim*
Voranmeldung (erwünscht, aber nicht notwendig) und Info: 08142 597099.

*Donnerstag, 18. September 2008, 18:30 Uhr*
in der Selbsthilfekontaktstelle Stuttgart (KISS), 
Marienstraße 9, 70178 *Stuttgart*
  Voranmeldung (erwünscht, aber nicht notwendig) und Info: 07181 72877.


Interessierte Männer und Frauen sind herzlich eingeladen.

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,
bei Prostata Patienten nach der OP gelingt es nach meiner Einschätzung mindestens 90 % der Betroffenen nicht mehr in der Richtung war zu bewerkstelligen. Manche versuchen sich an einen Stohhalm zu klammern und sollten sich besser damit abfinden. Es bringt nur unnötige Kosten. Die restlichen 10 % der Betroffenen freuen sich riesig, wenn sich alle Monat möglicherweise mal was regt. Leider ist es so und fast kein Arzt macht hier vorher mal eine eindeutige Aussage. Nervenschonende OP, na ja, bei einigen hat das auch geklappt. Bei den meisten aber nicht.
Bei Personen, die nicht operiert sind, nicht mehr können aber noch wollen mag die Medizin wohl helfen.

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Konrad,
deiner pessimistischen Einschätzung möchte ich meine Erfahrung entgegensetzen:

*Kein Mann mit Erektionsstörungen muss auf eine befriedigende Sexualität verzichten.* Auf der einen Seite gibt es Medikamente und Hilfsmittel, die praktisch jedem Mann wieder eine Erektion ermöglichen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Spielarten der Sexualität, zu denen "Mann" keine Erektion benötigt, die aber trotzdem für beide Partner zum Höhepunkt führen können. Da kann jedes Paar seinen ganz individuellen Weg finden.

Das gilt auch, wenn durch eine Op die für die Erektion verantwortlichen Nerven irreversibel geschädigt wurden. Dann wirken zwar die oralen einzunehmenden Medikamente nicht, aber es gibt ja noch andere Mittel, auch wenn die nicht so angenehm sind.

----------

